# Nesting Abroad



## Sue (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello! My husband and I semi-retired two years ago and now work entirely on line - he consults and teaches and I write. We sold the big house and really downsized, and now we live life in three month blocks - three months in our house in Virginia, then three months somewhere in the world, back to Virginia, and then another place. Here's an article about us. http://fluvannareview.com/index.php...hares-traveling-tips&catid=35:arts&Itemid=224
Right now I'm sitting in a beautiful apartment in Bocas del Toro, Panama, waiting to go scuba diving in an hour. 
I was wondering if there's anyone else out there who live this sort of lifestyle, or who have wanted to - I'd like to hear your ideas, too.
Thanks!


----------



## EileenSteele (Mar 16, 2022)

Hello Sue!  It’s Eileen.  I found your blog!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

EileenSteele said:


> Hello Sue!  It’s Eileen.  I found your blog!


Sue hasn't posted here for 5 years ,


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Where did she go?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 13, 2022)

I met a couple at some road stop to view Mount Denali in Alaska a couple of weeks ago.  They have been living in their RV and have been traveling around for the last 2 years.  In the summer time, they head up north; in the winter, they stay down south.  Life is short so different folks have different dreams.  

I love to travel but over the years I have learned that the gypsy life does get tiring after some time and you just want to go home.


----------

